# assembly room fordítása magyarra



## Mihály

Helló!

Van egy problémás szó a szövegben, amelyet fordítok. Az assembly room magyar megfelelőjét keresve a legjobb megoldásnak a gyűléstermet találtam eleinte. A szövegben (Dashiell Hammett Dead Yellow Women c. novellájában) decective's assembly room-ként jelenik meg, ami a nyomozók gyűléstermét jelenthetné. De nem vagyok biztos benne, hogy ez pontos fordítás. A szövegből az derül ki ugyanis, hogy itt keres egy embert a főszereplő, amíg rá nem akad. Egy gyűlésteremben valahogy kevésbé tudom elképzelni ezt a keresgélést, bár lehet, hogy a magyar gyűlésterem szóról van rossz kép a fejemben (egy terem, benne valószínűleg sok székkel, esetleg padsorokkal). Én a keresgélés miatt egy olyan helyszínt képzelek el, mint amilyen az amerikai filmekben az FBI vagy mondjuk egy újságkiadó nagy terme, ahol az alkalmazottak az íróasztaluknál ülve dolgoznak, adott esetben átszólva a másik asztalokhoz, a többiekhez. Nem tudom, mennyire érthető ez a kép, és hogy vajon az assembly room valóban ilyesmit jelent-e - ami miatt erre gondolok, hogy ez a helyiség a rendőrkapitányság épületén belül található meg a szöveg szerint.

Van valaki, aki tudja esetleg, mi lenne az ideális fordítás? Köszi!


----------



## Zsanna

Helló Mihály!

Hát, elég változatos képet kap róla az ember, ha pl. bepötyögi a Google Image-be...

Minden esetre nekem olyan benyomásom van erről, hogy az a lényeg benne, hogy egy olyan terem, ahova az emberek összegyűlnek (általában vmi közös ügy megtárgyalására), tehát még ha a rendőrségen van is, nem a klasszikus "munkatermet" kell elképzelni. 
A gyűlésterem kifejezés ezért szerintem jó és a keresgélés lehet a hivatalos beszéd előtt vagy az után is. (A résztvevők biztosan kihasználják azt, hogy ilyenkor találkoznak olyan kollégával is, akivel egyébként ritkábban.) 

De jó lenne már más véleményét is hallani!


----------



## francisgranada

Helló,

Wiki szerint: 
In Great Britain and Ireland, especially in the 18th and 19th centuries, *assembly rooms* were gathering places for members of the higher social classes  open to members of both sexes ... 

E szerint még az a kérdés, hogy a "decective's assembly room" a nyomozók "saját" termét jelenti-e, vagy egy nyilvános "tárgyaló teremet" ahol a nyomozók össze szoktak jönni. 

A gyűléstermen kívül lehetne még "tárgyaló terem" vagy "gyülekezési hely(ség)", főleg ha nyilvános.


----------



## Zsanna

A helyszín az USA, az idő a XIX.* század. 
Emiatt szerintem a tárgyalóterem ugyan jó, de lehet, hogy modernebb kifejezés, mint kellene. A gyülekezési hely viszont szerintem nem jó. (Miért kellene a nyomozóknak gyülekezni a munkahelyükön? Feltételezve, hogy tényleg a munkahelyükön történik az egész.)

Én azt nem értem, hogy miért ne kereshetne valaki egy személyt egy gyűlésteremben? (A "speech" előtt vagy után...) 
Képszerűen én arra a típusú helyre gondolok, ahova összeterelik a nyomozásban résztvevőket, amikor informálják őket, hogy mi az eset, kik a szereplői, mi történt, kit/mit keresnek, és hogy kellene eljárni. Mindenki ül egy széken (vagy sem), ami egy tábla felé fordul, amin illusztrálják az esetet fényképekkel és/vagy szavakkal/ábrákkal.

Minden esetre azt a nagy irodahelyiséget, ahol egy rakás nyomozó/rendőr egy légtérben dolgozik, semmiképpen nem nevezném gyűlésteremnek, de _assembly room_nak sem.

*Ez lehet, hogy tévedés, csak a Prohibition Party 1869-es megjelenése miatt gondoltam erre...


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> A helyszín az USA, az idő a XIX.
> Én azt nem értem, hogy miért ne kereshetne valaki egy személyt egy gyűlésteremben? (A "speech" előtt vagy után...)



Esetleg ott csücsül a többiek közt detektívnek álcázva . 
Viccen kívül, ebben én sem látok problémát. Nem olvastam a könyvet, viszont ha az eredetiben _assembly room_-ot használ, akkor valószínuleg nem kisebb irodahelységről vagy "ofisz"-ről van szó, hanem valami nagyobb helységről, ami "direkt" ezt a célt szolgálja (t.i. gyűlés, összejövetel).

Summa summarum, szerintem az eddigiekből mégiscsak a  _gyűlésterem _tükrözi a legmegfelelőbben az eredetit.


----------



## Mihály

Hát ennek igazán örülök, így legalább nem kell visszamenőleg sem kijavítanom!
És most már tisztább az is, hogy nézhet ki az a helyiség. Köszi!


----------



## galaxy man

Ez talán segítség -- LeRoy Lad Panek: Reading Early Hammett


----------



## Mihály

Ez nem semmi! Kösz szépen! Hol találtad?


----------



## galaxy man

Google search for: *Hammett "Dead Yellow Women" "assembly room"*
There are only two results:  1 - The answer,  and   2 - Your question 


(Extra Googlam non est vita. Si est vita, non est ita.


----------



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Nem tudom, hogy változtat-e valamit a dolgokon, de ez az _assembly room-_leírás nem a The Main Death című művére vonatkozott a fenti idézetben? 
(Ezt 20 évvel korábban írta, mint a Dead Yellow Women*-t... Igaz, hogy a nyomozó múltja biztos, hogy befolyásolta egy életre az ilyesmiben.)

Minden esetre, ha tényleg ilyen helyiségről van szó, akkor ugyanott tartunk, ahol elindultunk. 
Mihály eredeti leírása a jó és a gyűlésterem helyett mást kell találni. 
_Nyomozói szoba_ talán?

*Megnéztem: 1947-ben írta.


----------



## Mihály

Pedig már örültem egyszer, hogy nem kell visszamenőleg is javítgatni. Mindegy, ha most már biztos nem ideális a gyűlésterem, akkor átírom. Talán arra, amit az ezidáig egyedüli megjelent magyar nyelvű Hammett-novelláskötetben találtam, és szerintem biztos, hogy erre írták: nyomozók szobája. Legalább kis egységességet viszünk a dolgokba.


----------



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,


Nem vagyok "teremszakember“ sem detektív, de ne haragudjatok:

1. miért rossz a "gyűlésterem" ha  
-        értelmileg ugyanazt jelenti mint az "assembly room"
-        nem erőszakolt, se nem mesterkélt kifejezés
-        mindenki érti hogy mit jelent 

  2. miért lenne jobb a "_nyomozói szoba" _ha
-        még véletlenül sem jelenti azt hogy "assembly room"
-        nem igazán használatos kifejezés, legalább is én mint átlagos állampolgár, nem tudom, hogy létezne „nyomozói szoba“ ... 
-        első hallásra nem igazán világos az értelme se, t.i. mit csinálnalnak ott a nyomozók ? ... netán nyomoznak? ... vagy eőadást hallgatnak?

  Lehet hogy kissé eltúloztam, de azt hiszem, hogy mint esetleges olvasó, a "gyűlésterem" kifejezésen egyáltalán nem „akadnák meg“.


----------



## Zsanna

Tekintve, hogy én indítottam el megint a lavinát, megkezdem a választ...

1. Attól még, hogy jó fordítása az _assembly room_nak, nem kötelező így is fordítani.

Értelmileg - galaxy man idézete* miatt - viszont már nem jó. (*Ha* a szerző 20 évvel később is ugyanolyan értelemben használta...) 
(*... _assembly room: with its school-room arrangement of desks and benches. Half a dozen police detectives were scattered among them doing reports_.)

2. A _nyomozói szoba_ pedig szerintem az a kifejezés, ami a legközelebb áll a fenti idézetben leírtakhoz. 
Azért javasoltam ezt, mert a "tanári szoba" mintájára egyszerre ad egy képet és funkciót a helyiségről, amit az idézet leír.

A _nyomozók szobája_ szerintem abban különbözik ettől, hogy azt kisebbnek képzelem el, és egy olyan listában, ami leírja, hogy egy épületen belül milyen helyiségek vannak (a funkcióra utalás gyengébb benne).

Egyébként, akármennyire is jogos az a gondolat, hogy a fordításokat összehangolva ugyanazt a kifejezést használjuk, szerintem nem kell félni eltávolodni egy korábbi fordítás szóhasználatától, ha az abszolúte nem bevett és a mai nyelvezetben egy jobb kifejezés ajánlkozik rá.

Az egyébként, hogy egy kifejezés önmagában mennyire hallatszik furcsának, még nem jelent semmit a fordítás szempontjából, mert lehet, hogy a szöveg-textúrájába nagyon szépel be tud épülni, és az olvasó így észre sem veszi, hogy olyan szó van a szövegben, amit jómaga soha nem használna, esetleg nem is hallotta korábban. 
Itt jön be az olvasás egyik jellegzetessége: nem a szavakat olvassuk külön-külön, hanem az értelemre, hangulatra koncentrálunk. 
A szavakat külön-külön csak akkor olvassuk, ha direkt erre irányítjuk a figyelmet: vagy azért, mert nyelvi céllal olvassuk a szöveget vagy pedig azért, mert a szöveg annyira rossz, hogy nem enged az értelemre és hangulatra koncentrálni, így csak egyik szótól döccenünk tovább a másikra.

Nem tudom, hogy mennyire sikerült mindenre válaszolnom...


----------



## Mihály

Még mindig nem írtam át a szövegben a gyűléstermet másra, noha ezek szerint át kéne valamire. De van két problémám. Egyrészt az assembly room egyszer így jelenik meg, önmagában, de csak miután detective's assembly room-ként már történt rá utalás. És ha a gyűléstermet használom, akkor kijön, hogy a rövidebb utalásban már csak gyűléstermet írok, miután nyomozók gyűléstermét írtam korábban. De a nyomozói szoba később már csak "szoba" lenne, ami így önmagában nem illik bele a szövegbe, nem lenne egyértelmű, miről beszél.
Másrészt ez a nyomozói szoba nem hangzik elég természetesnek nekem.


----------



## Zsanna

Számomra a _nyomozók gyűlésterme_ nem hangzik jól. (Sőt, nagyon rosszul hangzik.)
De ha meg akarnád tartani, akkor ezt lehetne rövidíteni gyűlésteremre. 

Bár csak azért, mert az angol rövidít, a fordításban azt nem kell követni. (Nincs stilisztikai jelentősége.)


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Számomra a _nyomozók gyűlésterme_ nem hangzik jól. (Sőt, nagyon rosszul hangzik.)
> De ha meg akarnád tartani, akkor ezt lehetne rövidíteni gyűlésteremre.
> 
> Bár csak azért, mert az angol rövidít, a fordításban azt nem kell követni. (Nincs stilisztikai jelentősége.)



1."Kvittelem" mind a két megállapítast. 
2. Esetleg a "detective's assembly room"-ot első alkalommal körül is lehetne írni, aztán már csak _gyűlésterem_-ként említeni_._ 
3. Csak ötletként: _nyomozóhelység, __nyomozószoba, detektívszoba_... 

(a _nyomozószoba/__detektívszoba_ valahogy kevésbé tűnik nekem mesterkéltnek, mint a _nyomozói szoba_)


----------

